# Myslet si / Myslet



## aedude94

Ahoj! Mám otazku! Ok, what is the difference between "Myslet si" and "Myslet"? Do both mean to think? How do you know when to use each? I thought that just "Myslet" meant to think but then I heard "Myslet si" used for to think and also saw the following phrase:

Myslím si, ze to vím. 

Why is "Myslet si" used there for to think? Is it always? Sorry for not putting a hacek on ze, I can't on this computer.   ... Sorry


----------



## Jana337

There's no discernible difference between 
_Myslím, že to vím._
and
_Myslím si, že to vím.
_
The latter may sound more persuasive but it also depends on your tone.

Other situations:

_Co o tom myslíš? 
Co si o tom myslíš? _ - How do you feel about it?

_Myslím na Vánoce._  - I am thinking of Christmas.
_Myslím si na Vánoce._ 

(myslet si na někoho - exists but is dated:
_Myslím si na ni. _ - I have a romantic interest in her.)

_To jsem mohl myslet, že to uděláš. 
To jsem si mohl myslet, že to uděláš. _ - I might have known you would do it. (annoyed)

_Dělej, jak myslíš. _ - Do as you see fit.
_Dělej, jak si myslíš._


----------



## Polak

Jana337 said:


> There's no discernible difference between
> _Myslím, že to vím._
> and
> _Myslím si, že to vím._
> 
> The latter may sound more persuasive but it also depends on your tone.
> 
> Other situations:
> 
> _Co o tom myslíš? _
> _Co si o tom myslíš? _ - How do you feel about it?
> 
> _Myslím na Vánoce._  - I am thinking of Christmas.
> _Myslím si na Vánoce._
> 
> (myslet si na někoho - exists but is dated:
> _Myslím si na ni. _- I have a romantic interest in her.)
> 
> _To jsem mohl myslet, že to uděláš. _
> _To jsem si mohl myslet, že to uděláš. _ - I might have known you would do it. (annoyed)
> 
> _Dělej, jak myslíš. _ - Do as you see fit.
> _Dělej, jak si myslíš._


 
Jana - are there any rules or guidelines to state why we should use myslet in some cases and myslet si in others

Polak


----------



## Jana337

I think you simply need to memorize it along with prepositions:
to think about/of somebody/something - myslet *na* někoho/něco
have an opinion about someone/something - myslet *si* něco *o* někom/něčem

There's no inherent logic behind this if that's what you want to know.


----------



## Polak

Děkuji Jany
 
Nemluvim a nepišu česky dobře teď, ale rozumím. Rád bych vam ptát se radu. Bude to dobře ?
 
Polak


----------



## beclija

It rings a familiar tone with me - pretty much like the distribution of reflexive and nonreflexive "denken" in German. The only real difference is in Jana's first example, where in German both are possible. And German doesn't have an equivalent to "myslet si na někoho".


----------



## aedude94

Dik Jany!!!


----------



## Jana337

Polak said:


> Děkuji Jany





aedude94 said:


> Dik Jany!!!


Jano - if you want it to be Czech. 


> Nemluvim a nepišu česky dobře teď, ale rozumím. Rád bych vam ptát se radu . Bude to dobře ?


Ptát se někoho (gen.) na něco (acc.)
Žádat někoho (gen.) o radu (acc.)

Moje verze: Zatím nemluvím a nepíšu dobře česky, ale rozumím. Rád bych Vás/Tě (the forum default is an informal address but feel free to choose whatever you like) požádal o pomoc. Smím/mohu? 

Odpověď: Samozřejmě ano! Ráda Ti budu pomáhat a další čeští členové fóra určitě také.


----------

